# Harry's healthy yellow Thai curry



## Harry Cobean (Jul 5, 2012)

after recent excesses including my ribeye burgers i needed healthy but curry too so i cooked this last night.usual suspects:galangal,chillies,coriander,fish  sauce,turmeric....y'all know the script but if i'd used a 400ml can of  coconut milk it would have banged in a whopping 600+calories,60grms fat  & 50grms saturates.by using the kara it reduced that to only  100cals,8grms fat & 7.5grms saturates with zero cholesterol(use it on my brekkie cereal/in porridge & coffee too).i just  add an extra pinch of sugar & a bit of cornstarch to the curry to get the  flavour/consistency right.i also skinned,boned & "super trimmed" the thighs & the rice was just steamed jasmine with a bit of chilli/fish sauce & honey turned through it.had papaya,cherries & apricot for pud


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 5, 2012)

*Harry: Quite an International Dinner*

 Firstly, your Shrimp look very Cádiz - Huelva, Andalusia ... Gorgeous langostinos blancos = wild White Prawns ... and then, the Central American Papaya ... 

Then moving on to the curry & fresh veggies, looks quite interesting ... I shall jot it down ... and give it a try next week for an Office Lunch, however, I prefer real ingredients without the packages. I do not suffer from high cholest. or high blood pressure. As a true fact, I have very low blood pressure and low cholest. like my Mom, and she is 95.  

I gym it, speed walk daily and horse ride two times a week at sunrise. Too dry and hot in Madrid ... 

Cannot wait to relax on Adriatic and do my early morning walks on the beach.
We shall be off to Puglia, me in 1 week and The Vet at the end of month. He is leaving for 15 days for Brazil, Uruguay and Argentina, on Medical Business Congress and Research Project and to see Rancher Clients. 

Enjoy the wkend coming,
Kind regards. 
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 5, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Firstly, your Shrimp look very Cádiz - Huelva, Andalusia ... Gorgeous  langostinos blancos = wild White Prawns ... and then, the Central American Papaya ...
> 
> Then moving on to the curry & fresh veggies, looks quite interesting ... I shall jot it down ... and give it a try next week for an Office Lunch.
> 
> ...


looks can be deceiving i'm afraid margi.the prawns are malaysian organically farmed(allegedly!) & the papaya is a jamaican sunrise....far superior to the brazilian gold imo.the cherries are from the usa,the apricots from france,the baby aubergines are egyptian & the courgettes north wales!.so a truly international as well as healthy platter!
have a fab weekend too
harry


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 5, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Firstly, your Shrimp look very Cádiz - Huelva, Andalusia ... Gorgeous langostinos blancos = wild White Prawns ... and then, the Central American Papaya ...
> 
> Then moving on to the curry & fresh veggies, looks quite interesting ... I shall jot it down ... and give it a try next week for an Office Lunch, however, I prefer real ingredients without the packages. I do not suffer from high cholest. or high blood pressure. As a true fact, I have very low blood pressure and low cholest. like my Mom, and she is 95.
> 
> ...


hi margi
i replied before i saw your full post.the kara is real,practically the same ingredients as a can of coconut milk,just more filtered water & less coconut.in the absence of a palm in the garden i guess i have to run with the packaging.i too have healthy levels of cholesterol/blood pressure but eat healthily as a maintenance measure.we are indeed lucky,my mum is 97 & only has an aspirin each day for a bit of arthritis.in fact i must phone her now or she'll shout at me!
ciao
harry


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 5, 2012)

I am unfamiliar with Kara--is it a coconut-milk based product?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 5, 2012)

Buonasera Harry,

Yes, quite a global dish ! 

Our prawns are local from Huelva primarily or Cádiz ... Papaya from The Dominican Republic, Brazil and Mexico ... or the Canary Islands ... 

We do not import cherries ( we have a large crop in Valle de Jerte in Extremadura ) and Apricots from Almeria & southern Murcia on the southeast coast. 

Most of our aubergines and corgettes ( eggplants and zucchini ) are also from Almeria and Valencia or Sicilia. 

In Italia, Sicilia is aubergine country as well Basilicata & southern Puglia in the southeast Adriatic. 

This is a good recipe for an office lunch ... 
It is interesting that Spain primarily imports fruit from its former discoveries in the Americas and Caribe and the same for the UK ... 

We export a tremendous amount of warm climate sub tropical fruit to Belgium, Holland, France, Germany and the Scandinavian Countries as well. 

I doubt we have this Kara Product; and I am highly allergic to Soy ... Does Kara have Soy in it ?  

What could I substitute ? Real Coconut Milk from the Canary Islands ?

Thanks for your interesting import story. 
Ciao.
Have nice evening.
Margi.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 5, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I am unfamiliar with Kara--is it a coconut-milk based product?


sure is cws,freshly pressed coconut.canned coconut is a mixture of coconut & water,i think kara keep the calories/fat down by having a higher %age of water,i use it wherever i would have used milk in the past.only real dairy i eat is in cheese & yogurt:
Kara Dairy Free | Home |
there are a few recipes on the site,hope you can find some over there,i like it!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 5, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> I doubt we have this Kara Product; and I am highly allergic to Soy ... Does Kara have Soy in it ?
> 
> What could I substitute ? Real Coconut Milk from the Canary Islands ?
> 
> ...


hi margi
i would normally use "regular" canned coconut in my curries but sometimes i use kara to be ultra healthy.if you click on the link that i posted in my reply to cws it states "soy,cholesterol & lactose free & suitable for coeliacs etc" so i guess it covers all corners.it doesn't have the depth of flavour that canned coconut has which is why i add a pinch of sugar to my curry & some corn starch for consistency.don't know about canary island coconut milk.are you sure it is produced there?.i've been to most of the islands & have seen plenty of coconut palms but mainly as decorative plants.apparently they rarely fruit & when they do,bear few nuts.maybe it's imported from the african mainland & packaged there?.my favourite brand is dunns river which is produced in the "far east"
ciao
harry


----------

